# Repair vs service manuals ford nh 1920



## ray6279 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Attempting to locate downloadable PDF file for Repair Manual for Ford New Holland model 1920 and or 2120 tractor. Found printed copies $100 and up. One website had PDF file but would not accept my credit cards.

Does anyone have a manual they could download to me? Thank you. Ray*


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

The website that wouldn't accept your credit cards may have had a glitch that caused them to reject your credit cards. Or maybe they do not accept certain credit cards? Try them again this coming week. Also try to contact them. 

I have NOT been able to locate a downloadable PDF file for your tractor.

I see a shop manual for your tractor on ebay for $30. And a service/repair manual for $89 (plus $9.50 shipping). 

For typical type repairs, I find a shop manual quite adequate. It provides pictures where details are required. Some guys complain that shop manuals lack detail. My tractor burned badly years ago, and I can assure you that I've been into just about everything on it forward of the rear differential. 

Regardless of whether you get a shop or service manual, careful reading, review, and comprehension are required.


----------



## Danf (Jul 13, 2016)

Reviving this short thread as I too am looking for a service/shop manual for the Ford 1920. Can anyone help? PDF or paper is fine either way...


----------



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

Danf said:


> Reviving this short thread as I too am looking for a service/shop manual for the Ford 1920. Can anyone help? PDF or paper is fine either way...



http://www.dmcretail.com/productSearch.aspx


----------



## Danf (Jul 13, 2016)

LD48750 said:


> http://www.dmcretail.com/productSearch.aspx


Appreciate the link but thats one of the places I tried & apparently that website is poorly designed. Got all kinds of errors & never found any useful info.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Look on ebay and amazon.


----------



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

Danf said:


> Appreciate the link but thats one of the places I tried & apparently that website is poorly designed. Got all kinds of errors & never found any useful info.


It worked just the other day, they must be having a problem.

Try again in a few days if you don't find anything before.

Ebay is a good place for owners manuals.

Or...... http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/tractor-manuals/ford_tractor_manuals_pg2.html


----------



## Danf (Jul 13, 2016)

LD48750 said:


> It worked just the other day, they must be having a problem.
> 
> Try again in a few days if you don't find anything before.
> 
> ...


Yes, I kept checking ebay for the 1920 during the past year. Never found anything useful. No matter...I bought the manual from yesterdaystractors...should have thought of them earlier. Thanks


----------

